# My dog stinks



## Gonz2288

He eats a high quality food, he is bathed once a week (which I feel is even pushing it due to the known skin sensitivity of pits), I don't understand why after getting a bath he smells bad the next day. I use biogroom natural oatmeal shampoo.

Someone has suggested to me that he may smell because he is unaltered, but I don't see how that makes sense.

Someone else suggested an omega 3 supplement...does anybody have any experience with that?

I intend on asking the vet...we have an appointment for shots in 2 weeks, but I'm curious for people's suggestions in the mean time.


----------



## ames

It's usually good related. Even high quality kibbles might not go with a dog. See if you can go for another brand perhaps? But it could be an allergy or yeast infection. Girl or boy pup? My dog smelt different after he was neutered and when I switched from blue buffalo wilderness to Acana regionals
Pacifica. Could be anything. I also switched from an oatmeal shampoo to dr Harvey's organic dog shampoo.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Armando

You can use coconut oil on her skin since you give her a weekly bath. It also smells nice.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288

ames said:


> It's usually good related. Even high quality kibbles might not go with a dog. See if you can go for another brand perhaps? But it could be an allergy or yeast infection. Girl or boy pup? My dog smelt different after he was neutered and when I switched from blue buffalo wilderness to Acana regionals
> Pacifica. Could be anything. I also switched from an oatmeal shampoo to dr Harvey's organic dog shampoo.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


He's a boy.
He's on blue buffalo wilderness now! I need to pick up dog food tomorrow so maybe I will look into a new brand.


----------



## Tannerg

i suggest you stop bathing your dog so often you are stripping him of their natural oils. is the smell corn chip smell? could be yeast


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Do his ears smell? Are they red? Sometimes dogs can have nasty yeast infections in their ears and it is so gross smelling! Even the whole body will smell. Going to a grain free food usually does the trick. It takes time so be patient.


----------



## Gonz2288

Tannerg said:


> i suggest you stop bathing your dog so often you are stripping him of their natural oils. is the smell corn chip smell? could be yeast


No it's not corn chip smell, it's just dog smell...I don't know how to describe it lol

If I stop bathing him once a week my house is going to reek, how often do you suggest bathing?


----------



## Gonz2288

::::COACH:::: said:


> Do his ears smell? Are they red? Sometimes dogs can have nasty yeast infections in their ears and it is so gross smelling! Even the whole body will smell. Going to a grain free food usually does the trick. It takes time so be patient.


His ears don't look infected. And his food is already grain free.  I'm going to try switching brands today.


----------



## ::::COACH::::

I would try the Acana and see how he does. Maybe try some good probiotics too!


----------



## BullyGal

You can get pet safe "cologne" for him. Dog Cologne and Dog Deodorizer | PetSmart

I hardly ever bathe my dogs it seems. Maybe once a month, and that's only if I notice them starting to stink. But my dogs are spoiled and only go outside to play and even then I supervise them so they don't get too dirty.


----------



## Gonz2288

BullyGal said:


> You can get pet safe "cologne" for him. Dog Cologne and Dog Deodorizer | PetSmart
> 
> I hardly ever bathe my dogs it seems. Maybe once a month, and that's only if I notice them starting to stink. But my dogs are spoiled and only go outside to play and even then I supervise them so they don't get too dirty.


That's thing thing, Baloo is really only outside to use the bathroom and that's it! He's smelly for no reason!


----------



## JoKealoha

before you try any deodorizers or perfumes, you need to make sure it's not a health issue first. like ames said, it could be a yeast or fungal infection, especially if you're bathing him that often and his skin is wet on a regular basis. an indoor dog shouldn't need bathing more than once a month.
if you can rule that out, then maybe the food switch will help. also take a look at any treats you feed.
but the fact he's unaltered definitely plays a role in his body odor. this is a scientific fact. testicles secrete testosterone. and that will affect many things including scent. now, is it the source of his funky fumes? hard to say. but dogs are supposed to smell like dogs. not like us.


----------



## Gonz2288

JoKealoha said:


> before you try any deodorizers or perfumes, you need to make sure it's not a health issue first. like ames said, it could be a yeast or fungal infection, especially if you're bathing him that often and his skin is wet on a regular basis. an indoor dog shouldn't need bathing more than once a month.
> if you can rule that out, then maybe the food switch will help. also take a look at any treats you feed.
> but the fact he's unaltered definitely plays a role in his body odor. this is a scientific fact. testicles secrete testosterone. and that will affect many things including scent. now, is it the source of his funky fumes? hard to say. but dogs are supposed to smell like dogs. not like us.


If it was an infection wouldn't there be some kind of other signs? Itching or redness or something??

I bought a new brand of dog food, we're starting today.

I know dogs don't smell like humans...I've owned dogs my whole life, but I've never had a dog who smelled so bad so quickly.


----------



## Gonz2288

If anyone is interested, we started on wellness core for puppies 3 days ago, and the smell is already almost gone :woof: I am SO relieved!


----------



## ames

that's great news! Isn't it crazy something so simple can make a big difference!


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Wellness CORE is a good food  glad he is not so smelly!!


----------



## Gonz2288

ames said:


> that's great news! Isn't it crazy something so simple can make a big difference!


yes! I honestly did not think it would work...but I am so pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Gonz2288

::::COACH:::: said:


> Wellness CORE is a good food  glad he is not so smelly!!


Thanks me too!! Makes me not have to cringe so hard when I catch him on the couch


----------



## bluepitmama

Hi. I have the same issue with my blue pit. He smells like a dirty shoe. He is outside most the time but now for the winter he and my yorkie sleep inside. She is mostly an outside dog and she doesn't smell like he does. I gave them both a good scrubbing now that they've been inside more but he continues to smell that bad. Last time he went to the vet he checked out just fine but I forgot to mention his smell. I figured at the time it was just from being outside all the time.


----------



## jttar

bluepitmama said:


> Hi. I have the same issue with my blue pit. He smells like a dirty shoe. He is outside most the time but now for the winter he and my yorkie sleep inside. She is mostly an outside dog and she doesn't smell like he does. I gave them both a good scrubbing now that they've been inside more but he continues to smell that bad. Last time he went to the vet he checked out just fine but I forgot to mention his smell. I figured at the time it was just from being outside all the time.


There could be several reasons for the dog smelling bad and the vet would be a good choice to ask first. Welcome to the forum.

Joe


----------



## ZoiJane

Gonz2288 said:


> If anyone is interested, we started on wellness core for puppies 3 days ago, and the smell is already almost gone :woof: I am SO relieved!


My tri pit smells to nd its only where shes at which is in the living room where ppl enter my home nd i dont like ppl coming over bc the smell makes me feel like my house is dirty. I burn expensive things but u cant even smell it bc of her smell its very nauseating i hv change her food put her on omega 3's. I hv baking soda set out to obsorb the smell but it doesnt help.., can u please lmk where i go from here?
.


----------



## jttar

Welcome to GoPitBull ZoiJane. My first thought is what does your vet attribute the smell to? First make sure it is not a yeast infection causing it. Next, I would try a change in diet, something grain free. 

Joe


----------

